# Fuente de Piedra



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Just a quicky

Noticed not one or two but SEVEN amazingly priced houses in this place.


Am great believer in " if its too good to be true....." , so does anyone know what the word round the campfire is on this place?

Is it slipping into a sinkhole, subject to plague or over run by flesh eating Estate Agents?

Whys this place so cheap? Any views/ insights welcome


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

I live here and yes property (buying and renting is cheap). it is a rural area and fairly quiet. it does have a couple of small supermarkets, a bakers, a butchers, ironmongers and a few other shops and a selection of bars and cafes etc. There is no nightlife as such and it is a typical quiet rural area. It has some british expats but is mainly spanish residents. We are only 45 mins from malaga and 15/20 minutes from Antequera (where you will find a wider selection of shops and facilities etc)


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for that. Did not mean any disrespect to your town, which looks great on youtube video. Was just amazed at great prices for some beautiful properties


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

it's ok, I didn't take any offense. There are many empty properties here so it is definitely a buyers/renters market in this village as several properties have been for sale for quite a while. if you like the quiet life with plenty of walking areas but within easy reach of most areas then it would suit you but if you prefer somewhere with a bit more life then I wouldn't recommend it as it can be very quiet (especially during the winter months).


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Have to agree,lovely little village they have the Flamingo lake,also Humilladero.If you want a english Sunday lunch in Fuente you can go to BAR REBUJITO. Led to believe it's quite good but never tried it.You have also got Mollina where you can get your English supplies from the English supermarket and a couple of English bars if you want them also the Wednesday market at Saydo where you get a lot of English selling their wares.You have also got Sierra de Yeguas,El Saucejo,Mesquitilla.all nice villages in their own right.You will find bargains in all these places but if you want a really quiet life Bobadilla.Regards.SB.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Your town and area sound exactly the sort of place we would like. What's internet reception like there?


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

I have movistar for my internet connection, my parents have internet with orange spain and in my previous property i was with a cable company. I have not had any problems with my internet and I use Skype quite often and spend a lot of time online plus I have internet tv.
With movistar I pay 60€ per month for movistar tv, landline and mobile (with 2GB Mobile Data, unlimited calls and unlimited texts).


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Sounds excellent. Is the bandwidth/ speed sufficient for watching tv?


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

yes, I haven't had any problems. You do sometimes get some buffering (especially around the time people are trying to watch the soaps) but otherwise no issues. I have just done a speedtest and these are the results for 22.40 today Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

I currently have my laptop, tv and 2 mobiles connected to the internet


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

I have just tested again on a different server and got a higher result Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

It can vary but has always been sufficient for tv and internet (including skype)


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for that.
May I ask you a couple more questions please about your town?

I notice you have a train station- but no direct link to Malaga. Where can you go directly from your town by train?

Are there any decent size supermarkets locally, or how far away are they?

Thanks


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

There is a train station but not many trains stop. However just 10 minutes down the road is antequera train station and you can get to Malaga, Seville, Grananda etc from there. 
There is an Aliprox supermarket (the small local version of Eroski supermarket....a bit like your local co op or tesco express). There is also a two other little supermarkets in the village along with a bakers, butchers, post office, green grocers etc. Just a few minutes drive away is an English shop for English branded stuff or 15 minutes by car is Antequera that has bigger supermarkets...Lidl and Mercadona. The Veronica centre is only 15 minutes away too and they have an Eroski supermarket, various clothing stores, shoe stores and mobile phone shops. Saydo market is also only a few minutes by car which is a mix of car boot and market type stalls. The village itself now has a monthly car boot sale too. There is a doctors and dentist surgery in the village plus a hospital in Antequera. We also have an Indian restaurant plus various other bars/restaurant type places that sell everything from tapas to meals. Average cost for a coffee here is 1€ and you can get a meal for around 7€ each. It is a cheap place to live. We also have the Flamingo laguna (a great spot for birdwatchers and walkers) and the Donkey sanctuary. there is a sports hall and various activities (friendship club, walking club, darts, pool etc). There is also the campsite with the big pool or you can go to the next village for their public pool, which is very popular in the summer. If you have kids there is also a nursery school and a primary and secondary school in the village.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Your town sounds excellent. 
We don't have kids. Like a couple of quiet drinks, occasional meal out and quieter towns.

It was the house prices we noticed- both to buy and rent which frankly seemed too good to be true so we initially were very suspicious that maybe it was an infamous land grab type area or some naff lager lout type trashy tourist location

It sure seems none of those and DEFINITELY worth a closer look.

Thanks again for your excellent info


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

forgot to add, there is a campsite where you can rent a holiday lodge and also a couple of bed and breakfasts. it would be worth you coming and staying in one to get a feel for the village and look around. There are several properties that are not always listed with agents but have sale and rent signs on the houses so you may get an even better deal than you first thought.


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

Yep there are definite bargains to be had. I only rent and my previous house (in this village) had 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, small garden and a pool and the rent was only 325€ per month...the house I am in now is much bigger with 4 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, very large kitchen, good sized sitting room, large patio, utility room, upstairs terrace and a large double garage and only costs 450€ per month.

Water bills are also very cheap here as it is considered farmland so much cheaper than on the coast. We are surrounded by various olive groves so if you have dogs or just enjoy walking then there are plenty of areas to enjoy around here and in the surrounding villages.

This is a nice little place to stay while on holiday http://casaruralaire.es/fotos-casa/
or the campsite Camping Rural Fuente de Piedra || Bienvenidos


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Rentals look very well priced.

Do you know the area this house is located?

Fuente de Piedra villa to let | Fuente de Piedra villa long term let | REF: ID2535


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

Just to warn you (so you don't get a shock if you come to the village) but there are two brothels just on the outskirts of the village. However, in saying that, there has never been any bother from them in the village and to be honest unless you knew what they were you would presume they were either nightclubs or restaurants. You never see the girls or visitors to the clubs and there is no noise from them, they are very discreet (one expat couple tried to enter one for an anniversary meal as they thought it was a restaurant  ).


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

!!!!!!!!!!

OMG, red light town!!!!


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Rentals look very well priced.
> 
> Do you know the area this house is located?
> 
> Fuente de Piedra villa to let | Fuente de Piedra villa long term let | REF: ID2535


Yes, those houses are on the same estate as my parents. They are at the top end of the village. Reasonable sized properties but the bedrooms are smallish. usually one proper sized double bedroom, 2 small singles and one very small single. However you could get a similar house slightly cheaper than that, prob around 300€.


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG, red light town!!!!


I didnt realise what they were until my parents told me  however they dont affect the village as they dont come into the village (well, not that I have noticed anyway)...I think one may have closed down now and the other is surrounded by a high fence


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for that

Must admit the " knocking shops" has soured my view of the town as being a possible contender!!!


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> Must admit the " knocking shops" has soured my view of the town as being a possible contender!!!


I must admit it did initially worry me as I was bringing my daughter with me, but to be honest you would never even know they were there. There are no flashing red lights or flashing signs of half naked woman. From the outside it looks more like a nightclub (albeit a very quiet one) and it is situated on the industrial estate. I would still check the village out for yourself so you can see how unassuming the buildings are and of how little they affect the village.


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

I have found a photo of the club. it now has fence around it. It is not in the village as such but just on the outskirts on the industrial estate http://www.amarillasinternet.com/pictureGallery.php?c=N3R7-BMQA-DRSX-Q1Y3&g=289538#ad-image-0

This is one of the local estate agents that has property in this village plus some of the surrounding areas http://bpaonline.es

If you want a similar type of village (minus the brothels) then it is also worth looking at sierra de yeguas...its only about 5 minutes away, has some cheap property, similar size of village (not sure what facilities it has but pretty sure knocking shops aren't one of them) or check out Humilladero or mollina (not sure on property prices here)


----------



## raynard (Nov 26, 2014)

i had a deposit on one of the detached properties with Palmeria Properties in 2007,and they were valued at one point over 200,000 euro,I was buying of plan for 135.000 euro,but after the banking crisis the bank would not lend.so i lost 15000 euro deposit.It could have been worse i could have completed and been left in negative equity in a ghost town.


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

raynard said:


> i had a deposit on one of the detached properties with Palmeria Properties in 2007,and they were valued at one point over 200,000 euro,I was buying of plan for 135.000 euro,but after the banking crisis the bank would not lend.so i lost 15000 euro deposit.It could have been worse i could have completed and been left in negative equity in a ghost town.


There were lots of problems with that company, they sold a lot of the houses to several people at the same time so there was a lot of confusion as several 'owners' were laying claim to the same property. my parents bought from them too and didn't get quite what they paid for. Luckily for them they were the only owners of their house though and they have been living there for 8 years now. palmeria properties went bankrupt leaving people with unfinished properties and the company owed a fortune to unhappy buyers. I heard they had started their business again somewhere else in spain but under a different name.
It is a quiet village but I wouldn't go as far as to describe it as a ghost town but it certainly isn't as busy as it was 8 years ago (mind you, where I lived in scotland we only had 4 neighbours so this village seems busy to me). you see plenty of people around and the bars are normally quite busy during the summer months and on sundays throughout the year but not many people go to the bars etc during the winter.
If you enjoy a quieter, slow paced, lifestyle then its ideal but if you want plenty to do all year round and a decent nightlife then this isn't the village to be in. There used to be a large ex pat community but now it is mainly Spanish residents (although there is still a smaller expat community to be found if that's what you want)


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

If you want a peaceful laid back life any of the villages that have been mentioned.Also another town worth looking at is Roda de Andalucia.Any of these villages you will find friendly welcoming people and after time some will become close friends and if you like breathtaking scenery you are only a short drive from the lakes,El Torcal,the lake at Iznajar and the nice thing is you are not of the beaten track as you are very close to motor way access.Having lived on the coast and inland I know which I prefer.Best of luck in your search but as has been said many times before you will get a lot better property than you would ever get on the coast for the same money.If you go round these towns you will always find a corredor which would save you estate agents fees.Hope you are successful in your search.Regards.SB


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Definitely food for thought. Thanks folks


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

A very interesting thread and this sounds like a good place to live. It might be worth a six month rental to have a good look and get a feel for the place. Well spotted Rabbitcat and thanks LC for all the info. Rabbinicat when are you heading to Spain, we aren't off until mid next year.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry about the typo these mobile devices drive me nuts.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Roy C said:


> A very interesting thread and this sounds like a good place to live. It might be worth a six month rental to have a good look and get a feel for the place. Well spotted Rabbitcat and thanks LC for all the info. Rabbinicat when are you heading to Spain, we aren't off until mid next year.


I think 6months would be a perfect time to get to know the whole area and if you want a more laid back,quieter lifestyle you will certainly find it in the area.If you are into walking,cycling,painting,writing or just generally chilling out the area's around Fuente have this in abundance.Long time since I have looked at house prices but did have a look at Fuente yesterday and there are certainly some bargains to be had.Picture here of Fuente from the Flamingo lake.Hope you find what you are looking for.Regards.SB.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Roy we are still at the searching stage

Went to Malaga/ Axarquia area for week last month. Now booked to check Denia area followed by revisit to Malaga area. 

On our trip there last month we whittled down 23 towns/ villages to 4 so it sure shows how different in real life places can be no matter how much online research!!!

Then recently by accident we came across Fuente De Piedra- basically the low house prices caught our eye. Being Irish like yourself I like a bargain but am a cautious sod too and was intrigued as to why exactly the properties looked such good value.

We will def be checking this out on our next Malaga trip, which incidentally we booked last week at the giveaway price of £142 return for two!!


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Soulboy that looks very nice, I have to say.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> We will def be checking this out on our next Malaga trip, which incidentally we booked last week at the giveaway price of £142 return for two!!


From Togo that is a steal!!


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Liked the village being fairly flat (have bad knees), but the urb, no sorry, really put me off. Looked like something I built with lego when I was a kid. No disrespect to those that live there but no, not my idea of living in Spain.


----------



## Snowwood (Apr 6, 2018)

*Thanks*



littlecritterz said:


> I live here and yes property (buying and renting is cheap). it is a rural area and fairly quiet. it does have a couple of small supermarkets, a bakers, a butchers, ironmongers and a few other shops and a selection of bars and cafes etc. There is no nightlife as such and it is a typical quiet rural area. It has some british expats but is mainly spanish residents. We are only 45 mins from malaga and 15/20 minutes from Antequera (where you will find a wider selection of shops and facilities etc)


.

Found this really helpful as we are trying to choose an area


----------

